

Shapeways: Manufacturing in the Cloud - mh_
http://cdixon.org/2013/04/19/shapeways-manufacturing-in-the-cloud/

======
cschmidt
Shapeways has a whole library of items that other people have designed that
you can print. I ordered several as stocking stuffers at Christmas. Holding
them in your hand is a good way to get what this whole 3D printing thing is
about.

The items I ordered:

<http://www.shapeways.com/model/24470/gyroid.html>

[http://www.shapeways.com/model/335195/the-code-prize-fire-
co...](http://www.shapeways.com/model/335195/the-code-prize-fire-colour.html)

[http://www.shapeways.com/model/683524/super-mario-mobius-
str...](http://www.shapeways.com/model/683524/super-mario-mobius-strip.html)

~~~
farnulfo
My favorite was Rocket Espresso Cup :
[http://www.shapeways.com/model/577677/rocket-espresso-
cup.ht...](http://www.shapeways.com/model/577677/rocket-espresso-cup.html) .
Too bad it can't be ship outside USA.

~~~
toyg
That's awesome but it's not even on Shapeways anymore, it's actually made the
jump to traditional manufacturing. And for some reason, it _still_ cannot be
sold outside the US. WTF?

~~~
farnulfo
It's available at other store like ThinkGeek where it can be shipped outside
USA ($26 in case, France !). Search 'Blast Off! Espresso Cup Set'.

------
nickpinkston
Here's the full post from Shapeways' Blog:

[http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/2029-Advancing-the-
Mi...](http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/2029-Advancing-the-Mission-of-
Shapeways-3D-Printing-for-Everyone.html)

\- 1,000,000 Parts Printed

\- 60K uploaded monthly

\- 10K unique shops

\- $500K earned by shops in 2012

------
TamDenholm
URL is wrong, here it is: [http://cdixon.org/2013/04/20/shapeways-
manufacturing-in-the-...](http://cdixon.org/2013/04/20/shapeways-
manufacturing-in-the-cloud/)

------
Johnyma22
I find sculpteo is a way better service. <http://sculpteo.com>

~~~
slrelevant
I second this. <http://i.materialise.com/> is decent too, but Sculpteo is the
best I've used. Their standard service is very fast, and the prices for the
small stuff I typically print is much cheaper than the others.

